# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  anti-afk MACRO, NO bot needed!

## surfsem

EDIT:O NOES! I just tested again with /help instead of /no and /help doesnt break afk! Switching back to /s no -.-
Its simple. SO simple, you might even find it hard to believe thats its so simple.
Whats so simple? Being afk irl but not ingame 
Why is it so simple? All you have to do is make a macro. 
What do I gotta do? Type /m, make a new macro, then copy and paste the following:
/in 290 /s no
/in 590 /s no
/in 890 /s no
/in 1190 /s no
/in 1490 /s no
/in 1790 /s no
/in 2090 /s no
/in 2390 /s no
/in 2690 /s no
/in 2990 /s no
/in 3290 /s no
/in 3590 /s no
/in 3890 /s no
/in 4190 /s no
/in 4490 /s no
/in 4790 /s no
/in 5090 /s no
After you have made the macro simply click it, and every 4 minutes 50 seconds you will automaticly say "no", making you unable to go afk. 
You can change the "no"" part in the macro to anything you want, and what you changed it to is what you will say. For example, if you replaced "no"" with "imnotafk", you will say "imnotafk" instead of "no". 
NOTE: Clicking the macro multiple times will not make it repeat. All it will do is make you say "WHAT YOU TYPED" abunch of times. (<------I think  :Smile:  )
ANOTHER NOTE: Make sure you go somewhere safe BEFORE you click the macro, as you cant say stuff when youre dead. Try searching afk spot to find one  :Smile: 
LAST NOTE: I personaly dont use this because I dont have a level 70 that needs honor, I simply made this for a friend, and decided to post it up here too 
Now, have fun not being afk! :wave :Frown: <----O.o)
And sorry for saying simple so much :yuck:

----------


## sohnemann

This is definitely worth a shot, but I somehow doubt that WoW will count timed actions as actions that reset your idle-time...

----------


## pardalis1111

works for 85 mins then it wont work anymore. (if it does work)
on a side note i would change the /s no to something to wisper urself like 
/w (your name) wewt
or something like that just so u dont go everywhere spamming no in say

----------


## bloodofwar

+rep as soon as comfirned its not a repost. Awesome dude great find

----------


## Forever

Would be easier to replace "/s no" with "/help" so nobody can see it

----------


## Drorharush

I agree with sohnemann.

----------


## surfsem

Thanks for the tips, editing now

----------


## surfsem

> works for 85 mins then it wont work anymore. (if it does work)
> on a side note i would change the /s no to something to wisper urself like 
> /w (your name) wewt
> or something like that just so u dont go everywhere spamming no in say


Well the maximum time without going over the character limit is a little over an hour I think, so we dont have to worry about that  :Smile:

----------


## Clown^

dosnt work :/

do u need a macro add on for this or not? as /in is not a command.

----------


## surfsem

> dosnt work :/
> 
> do u need a macro add on for this or not? as /in is not a command.


No addon needed, just make sure theres a space between the /s and the /in

----------


## Clown^

tryed it, didnt work, went to:

/in 1 /s no
/in 20 /s no
/in 50 /s no

thi should do it instantly then in 20 seconds then in 50....

dosnt

----------


## surfsem

> tryed it, didnt work, went to:
> 
> /in 1 /s no
> /in 20 /s no
> /in 50 /s no
> 
> thi should do it instantly then in 20 seconds then in 50....
> 
> dosnt


You cant do multiple /s when typing, you have to make a macro for it.

----------


## Clown^

this was a macro....

----------


## surfsem

Wierd...I dont have a clue to why it wouldnt work, it does for my friend that I made it for o.O

----------


## Rezzi

alternativly, /join channel qi712837812748932789ryhiushriuywq48723 then type your text, this way nobody sees it AND i believe you can talk in channel while your dead.

----------


## surfsem

> alternativly, /join channel qi712837812748932789ryhiushriuywq48723 then type your text, this way nobody sees it AND i believe you can talk in channel while your dead.


You could, but youd lose ALOT space to add more /in
and ya never know...qi712837812748932789ryhiushriuywq48723 could be some terrirost hacking channel or something....

----------


## Clown^

Apparently the /in command dosnt exist....

----------


## Obama

I'll try it, i guess. It could work

----------


## [email protected]!

you forgot to say that you stole the idea from my post in another thread  :Frown:

----------


## Kiingy

Confirmed 

It does indeed work and clear AFK

----------


## surfsem

> you forgot to say that you stole the idea from my post in another thread


I did? My bad...I searched and didnt find anything like mine.

----------


## muppydup11

use glider

----------


## muppydup11

> You could, but youd lose ALOT space to add more /in
> and ya never know...qi712837812748932789ryhiushriuywq48723 could be some terrirost hacking channel or something....


ROFL made me laugh

----------


## Riot-Now

tried both types... but i went afk after 5min...

----------


## xtremez

might be useful, but for the time beeing ill stick with the easy bots i guess :P

----------


## XinuX

You do need an addon, a library, I think it is ace2 lib. 
http://files.wowace.com/Ace2/Ace2-r67789.zip

----------


## Dedmytas

Very nice, useful +rep

----------


## sensenmann

Maybe blizz added the /in function to the game, but I was under the impression that the /in function was added by the mod Prat.

----------


## Petey

doesnt work for me.

tried a 
/in 240 /w myself lololafkleechlol
/in 480 /w myself lololafkleech2ndlol

macro, doesnt work either :<

----------


## jasejunk

Does guild chat break afk?
If so just talk in there.

----------


## Vindex

> tryed it, didnt work, went to:
> 
> /in 1 /s no
> /in 20 /s no
> /in 50 /s no
> 
> thi should do it instantly then in 20 seconds then in 50....
> 
> dosnt


 tried the same worked for me!

maybe /in 1 doesn´t work i did it with:


/in 2 /s no
/in 5 /s no
/in 8 /s no


and it worked =D

----------


## Sharpshot

I just tested this, have it whisper yourself, that way no one can see you saying anything.

----------


## Silene

Hmm, didnt work for me for some reson, but i edited the macro and after iv edited it worked!

/in 290 /hug
/in 590 /hug
/in 890 /hug
/in 1190 /hug
/in 1490 /hug
/in 1790 /hug
/in 2090 /hug
/in 2390 /hug
/in 2690 /hug
/in 2990 /hug
/in 3290 /hug
/in 3590 /hug
/in 3890 /hug
/in 4190 /hug
/in 4490 /hug
/in 4790 /hug
/in 5090 /hug

----------


## NUcC

U need ace2 to make it work, i also think its easier to use an autoit script, maybe i just got used to it.

----------


## Stanish

well, ive tryed all macros that you posted and i always went afk, so, this must be some macro which is contained in addon, did you tryed this with all addons off?

----------


## Penguiin

Custom channel chat works too, confirmed it by typing /afk then join a random channel then type into it.

----------


## woyoulai

Very clever man

----------


## jasejunk

If you set up a macro recorder to hit this macro every ~5 minutes, you can go AFK and never come back :P

----------


## XinuX

> If you set up a macro recorder to hit this macro every ~5 minutes, you can go AFK and never come back :P


That destroys the purpose, doesn't it? :P

----------


## jasejunk

I guess you're right :P

----------


## xLeo

You can also whisper yourself  :Wink:

----------


## BlackEternity

It's the *ACE 2 Library!* that creates the /in command.
That's all you need.
Nothing more. A simple Addon to afk more than an hour.
Not bannable because nobody can say you're using a bot *lol*
The /in Command can't be nerfed because it's created by the ACE2, not WoW.
+rep for this.
I've already known about the /in thing but never thought about abusing it for afk'ing o,Ô
With the /in Command you can do nearly everything.
What's not working is to switch a weapon, equip an item or something.
The /in command let's you create macros like this to have something like an auto-repeater for announces etc.

Eternity

----------


## Far Beyond Driven

Cool dude!  :Smile:

----------


## meowatmmo

I'd like to thank the OP for this very much.

I have been looking for a way to get some easy BG marks and honor while at work without needing to be at the computer as often as every 5 minutes. This solution will prove most useful.

Thank you again.

----------


## dashela123

ok, so I've tried this out, and it DOES make me use the /hug and /no functions. I have Ace2Library in my addons, but after the timer hits 5 minutes, I go afk. Is there something that I'm doing wrong?

----------


## Blams

thanks man just what i eeded

----------


## falconleader

soooooo awesome... cannont wait to try this

----------


## jdpwns

Very nice... nicly done!...

----------


## pengo

works smoothly, flagged me afk a few times tho but still got the honor & marks

----------


## phstyrer

:worthless:

----------


## UDMaggy

mmm, I think this is totally useles, you know why? 

You say you have to click it every 4 1/2 minutes, however, the AFK BG timer is 5 minutes... 

That means you can be afk for 4 minutes and 59 seconds without needing to actually click anything! It is totally useless.

The best thing I can suggst that has no risk

download the AFK timer addon that gives you a nice sound alert after 4 1/2 minutes from curse.com (afk timer) Then as one of your members suggested before, if you're horde go to the horde towers at the horde base, climb up to the top and then jump down behind the picket fence where no one can see you. (this is for AV!)

No one will AFK flag you from the map as you're just mixed up with the real defenders! There is only a risk if someone checks the score boards and then reports you, just keep an eye on this. people don't tend to check it though!

----------


## The Lords Breed

This has not worked for me, and I have attempted to use it several times.

I copy and paste it, I have /hug, /no and whispered myself, and I have gone AFK every time.

----------


## dyno890

looks good keep it up

----------


## klamor

> This has not worked for me, and I have attempted to use it several times.
> 
> I copy and paste it, I have /hug, /no and whispered myself, and I have gone AFK every time.


when you use the comman "/in 2" it only does the action after the command once

so you need to tell it to do something well over 2 seconds from the time of the macro's use e.g. (/in 240 /w <yourself> this rox)
that will say something after 4 mins from the macro's use


nowadays a AV can last about 10-20 mins, so all you need is a macro that will say something every 2 mins....

/in 120 /w <yourself> this rox!
/in 240 /w <yourself> this rox!
/in 360 /w <yourself> this rox!
/in 480 /w <yourself> this rox!
/in 600 /w <yourself> this rox!
/in 720 /w <yourself> this rox!
/in 840 /w <yourself> this rox!
/in 960 /w <yourself> this rox!
/in 1080 /w <yourself> this rox!
/in 1200 /w <yourself> this rox!

this will should make you afk after about 25 mins

it would be better to use 4m45s intervals (285)

----------


## strikerman

Thanks a lot for this, I'm getting sick of afking avs, and it'll make the last 12k honor I need till the xpack all that much easier to bear.

----------


## wowjet

I used this macro.
/join AAFK
/in 200 /6 a
/in 400 /6 a

and so on.

But i was flagged afk?
So talking in your own created channel doesnt work?
Or am i doing something wrong.

When i type /afk outside of a BG i will get out of afk status.
But inside an bg i will get flagged afk?

Anyone got 1 thats is working 100%, cause mine isnt atm.

----------


## bubby8ball

Hmmmm found the flaw in this, for all of you who have the addon yet its still not working, i found out why, but i need help with a soultion to it.

The flaw is whispering yourself of talking in any channel or /hug etc. is that these all "break" afk, but they do not "prevent" afk. So the only way this works is if after 5 min i go afk it whispers me and breaks the afk, but by that time i am already kicked from the BG.

So i need to find a command that makes you move in someway. I have tried having it cast a spell but the macro won't recognize /cast , and i don't know it casting prevents you from going afk but it doesn't break it, so probably not.

----------


## Paym

I tried this and i just went afk after like 5mins as usual :S

----------


## Kiingy

> mmm, I think this is totally useles, you know why? 
> 
> You say you have to click it every 4 1/2 minutes, however, the AFK BG timer is 5 minutes... 
> 
> That means you can be afk for 4 minutes and 59 seconds without needing to actually click anything! It is totally useless.


erm.. you dont need to click it every 4 1/2 mins..

----------


## klamor

it noticed that for some reason after the very first message it doesnt make the whisper sound anymore....

i think that the game realizes it's a macro and says "ok this guy is setting set up a macro to help himself, not do anything useful"

so we need to figure out how to make it "reset" the time every action.......

maybe having the macro start another macro that chains through to more macros?

/in 120 /w me this rox!
/in 240 /use macro

----------


## Axol

hmm i suck at macro but arent u able to type /use the macro, and if u can do that would it be better to:
/in 5 /w aaa d
/use the macro

that will make it last 4evah xD

----------


## samppaa

Pretty good but wont work long for me

----------


## Contempt6289

Intresting, thanks for this

----------


## rain321cz

nice s2 sword is mine

----------


## Thimpey

So is this working or not? :x

----------


## Ork

I don't think this works. In 2.4.3 I think they made text not make you go un-AFK.

----------


## master_4cs

LIAR!!! this is my post :Frown:   :Frown:  EVERYBODY GIVE ME REP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Poorfox

whispering is a good suggestino, can't be seen by anyone, and you can do it whilst dead. The only problem is...what if someone talks to you when you're afk and you don't see?

*whispered in ear* oh...that's a problem with being AFK, not the macro, sorry

nice effort at contributing =)

----------


## docrst

Or try this

/in 120 /stand
/in 290 /stand
/in 590 /stand
/in 890 /stand
/in 1190 /stand
/in 1490 /stand
/in 1790 /stand
/in 2090 /stand
/in 2390 /stand
/in 2690 /stand
/in 2990 /stand
/in 3290 /stand
/in 3590 /stand
/in 3890 /stand
/in 4190 /stand
/in 4490 /stand
/in 4790 /stand

----------


## Mad man

tried it and it works, used it with a /use frostwolf insigna macro and pet on aggressive, he was attacking everyone who ran close to me in base, keeping me out of afk debuff ( macro was activated every 30 sec by mousemachine)

This is not has great as a real bot, i had to Q and run out of cave, but after that, you hit the macro, start mousemachine and watch TV for the next 20 minutes,

----------


## User Name

You're still likely to get reported AFK, and get screwed out of marks/honor.

----------

